# Howdy



## Nushies (Apr 30, 2003)

Hello,

I just joined about two minutes ago so I thought I'd introduce myself. My name is Holly and I’m 27 years old. I have two cats living with me right now that are both about 2 years old. I love them to death! I just recently moved and my cats and I are slowly getting settled in. I've already took a look at the forum and I know I'll like it here.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Holly welcome to the Cat Forum


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Holly Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Good to have you here Holly. I hope you have had a chance to look over the "Meet My Kitty" section and see some of our beloved felines.


----------



## Nushies (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## MadCatz (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## don (Feb 26, 2003)

Miss Kitty and I welcome you. don


----------



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome from me too :lol:


----------

